# July is Pirate Month!



## Dragoneer (Jun 24, 2006)

Fur Affinity's July's theme: PIRATES!

[size=large]PIRATES![/size]

Yarr, matey, tis right! Bad accents and eyepatches abound. We be kick startin' our monthly site themes with buccaneers and scallywags and other salty stereotypes. So get yer artistic stick and get to drawin', writin' and the singin' o' songs and share yer oceanic creativity with the rest o' the FA crew.

Submit yer images and writin's to this thread to be eligable ta be voted Best o' July!

So, be there swag for this competition? Indeed thar be! Titles will be granted to FA accounts to those who partake and join in! Stand out with yer account badge an win the respect and admiration of yer fellow shipmates. All ya gotta do is join in tha festivities!


----------



## Suule (Jun 24, 2006)

We're a band of vicious pirates!
 	A sailin´ out to sea.
 	When you hear our gentle singing...
 	You'll be sure to turn and flee!


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 24, 2006)

Title: A pirate I was meant to be
From: The classic game series, Monkey Island

Song by: Guybrush Threepwood, Edward Van Helgen, Cutthroat Bill, and
Haggis McMutton?

Location: The Sea Cucumber

Haggis: We're a band of vicious pirates!
Edward: A sailin´ out to sea.
Bill: When you hear our gentle singing...
Haggis: You'll be sure to turn and flee!

Guybrush: Oh, this is just ridiculous.

Guybrush: Come on, men! We've got to recover that map!
Bill: That pirate will be done for, when he falls into our trap!
Bill: We're a club of tuneful rovers!
Haggis: We can sing in every clef!
Edward: We can even hit the high notes!
Haggis: It's just too bad we're tone deaf!

All: A pirate I was meant to be!
All: Trim the sails and roam the sea!

Guybrush: Let's go defeat that evil pirate!
Edward: We know he's sure to lose, ´cause we know just where to fire at!

Edward: We're thieving balladeers.
Haggis: A gang of cutthroat mugs.
Bill: To fight us off ye don't need guns!
Edward: Just two jolly good ear plugs!

All: A pirate I was meant to be!
All: Trim the sails and roam the sea!

Guybrush: All right, crew, let's get to work!
Haggis: Our vocation is a thing we love, a thing we'd never shirk.

Haggis: We'll fight you in the harbor.
Bill: We'll battle you on land.
Edward: But when you meet singing pirates...
Guybrush: They'll be more than you can stand.

Bill: Ooooh! That was a good one!
Guybrush: No, it wasn't.

Guybrush: No time for song! We've got to move!
Bill: The battle will be long, but our courage we will prove!

Bill: We're a pack a´ scurvy sea dogs.
Haggis: Have we pity? Not a dram!
Edward: We all eat roasted garlic...
Haggis: ...then sing from the diaphragm!

All: A pirate I was meant to be!
All: Trim the sails and roam the sea!

Guybrush: Less singing, more sailing.
Edward: When we defeat our wicked foe, his ship he will be bailing!

Bill: If ye try ta fight us...
Haggis: ...you will get a nasty whackin´!
Edward: If ya disrespect our singing´...
Bill: ...we will feed ya to a kraken!

All: A pirate I was meant to be!
All: Trim the sails and roam the sea!

Guybrush: I´m getting so sick of you guys and your rhyming.
Haggis: We´re ready to set sail, though the cannons need a priming.

Edward: We're troublesome corsairs!
Bill: And we've come to steal your treasures!
Haggis: We would shoot you on the downbeat...
Edward: ...but we have to rest five measures.

All: A pirate I was meant to be!
All: Trim the sails and roam the sea!

Guybrush: Stop! Stop! Stop!
Bill: The brass is what we'll polish and the deck is what we'll mop.

Guybrush: You say you're nasty pirates...
Guybrush: ...scheming, thieving, bad bushwhackers?
Guybrush: From what I've seen I tell you...
Guybrush: ...you're not pirates! You're just slackers!

All: A pirate I was meant to be!
All: Trim the sails and roam the sea!

Guybrush: We'll surely avoid scurvy if we all eat an orange.
Haggis: And...!
Haggis: ...um...
Bill: Well...
Edward: ...err...
Bill: Door hinge?
Edward: No, no...
Bill: Guess the song's over, then.
Haggis: Guess so.
Edward: Okay, back to work.
Guybrush: Well gee. I feel a little guilty, now.


----------



## Emerson (Jun 24, 2006)

YARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.

Every month is pirate month, unless you're a ninja.


----------



## Captain Oz (Jun 25, 2006)

This be the be best month evARR!


----------



## ]-[3L (Jun 27, 2006)

awww... stupid pirates.... *vanishes in a cloud of smoke*


----------



## Emerson (Jun 28, 2006)

*RE:  July is Pirate Month!*



> -[3L]
> awww... stupid pirates.... *vanishes in a cloud of smoke*



I SMELL A NINJA.


----------



## Stillman (Jun 28, 2006)

Just put out the shogun decoy and then hide in the bushes with a flintlock.  IT'S FOOLPROOF.


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Jun 29, 2006)

Guess what movie comes out in July! ^___^ Eeeee.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 29, 2006)

ArrowTibbs said:
			
		

> Guess what movie comes out in July! ^___^ Eeeee.


And thus the entire reason behind Pirate month!


----------



## Suule (Jun 29, 2006)

Speaking of movies... I want Monkey Island: The Movie dammit!


----------



## Emerson (Jun 29, 2006)

*RE:  July is Pirate Month!*



			
				ArrowTibbs said:
			
		

> Guess what movie comes out in July! ^___^ Eeeee.



Savvy!


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jun 29, 2006)

ArrowTibbs said:
			
		

> Guess what movie comes out in July! ^___^ Eeeee.



And the ride re-opens then too!


----------



## yak (Jun 30, 2006)

YaRRRRaaGGHhARRR!!!!!!!!! *scares off my cat*


----------



## Salali (Jun 30, 2006)

Ah swear, yeh've made dis theme jes fer me, hav'n yeh?  Well, 'ere's meh favorite pirate drawin' ah've done, o' me Bucaneer lass Lafitte.  So, should ah only offer up me favorites, or should ah put up da dozen or so pirate images ah've done in one post?


----------



## ivybeth (Jun 30, 2006)

count me in, tis been a wile seen ive drawn a pirate. XD
^^


----------



## Lone (Jul 1, 2006)

Eheh.  I have an unfinished pirate story?  It was started a while back as an on-going gift for someone...soooo...not so sure if it qualifies as it is but a draft and it is far from finished...but...alas.  It will make you say 'yar' at least.  

[attachment=72]  Do enjoy.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 1, 2006)

I made myself all piratey the cheap easy way.


----------



## Thaily (Jul 1, 2006)

I already was all piratey in a ch- err.. In a way. ;P

Can we collaborate on stuff btw.? Ah needs me a writer, yar!


----------



## Tikara (Jul 1, 2006)

Heheh, aye, this will be a good month t' kick off this FurAffinity theme. I guess I'll have to get everything all spiffied up now.. and it's funny, too.. I can ask Jack some pirating tips, being he camoed as one in James and th' Giant Peach... Guess which Jack he be, eh? And it's not th' one from th' new movie, I'll tell ye that.


----------



## Lone (Jul 1, 2006)

(Perks his ears)  Collaboration would be neat.  I shall hafta work on the pirate story some more but it would be nifty to work with someone!

And oh, for ease of browsing in case downloading is not desired: Story, omg


----------



## Salali (Jul 1, 2006)

Well, here're da rest o' da pictures ah have o' Lafitte, me lizard lass bucaneer.  Dere are two more, but dey be o' an adult nature, an' ah assume dat would be bad ta post here.  Ah'll post me other pirates seperately.


----------



## BingFox (Jul 1, 2006)

Ah kewl, and I just happen to have a pirate character, of my own pirate webcomic.


----------



## Salali (Jul 1, 2006)

Dese pirates be fan art o' Final Fantasy Tactics Advance.  Ah'll post 'em seperately from me generic furry pirates.


----------



## Salali (Jul 1, 2006)

Da first three be jes generic pirates ah've made.  Da two humans're fan art, da firs' from da old anime Captain Harlock, an da second from da Princess Bride.


----------



## Salali (Jul 1, 2006)

Ah fergot ta post dis one o' Lafitte, dreamin' o' her perfect man.  He's a real pirate too, but ah cannae say which one as dere's an ongoing contest fer da bloke who guesses who he is.


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Jul 1, 2006)

Hmm...Blackbeard? *knows she is probably wrong!*


----------



## Salali (Jul 2, 2006)

If you were replying to me, Arrow Tibbs, then yes, I'm afraid it's not William Teach.  More impressive in memory than reality.


----------



## Ahkahna (Jul 2, 2006)

NYerk...I say omg yes 
I have a few ideas up my sleeve


----------



## Almafeta (Jul 3, 2006)

Are the entries restricted to G-rated ones?

Because I have an idea about what pirates do in their off-time.  Yarr.


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 4, 2006)

yaarr! me mateys. we be searchin for treasure and we won't stop tills we finds itt!! and all landlubbing ninjas best be watching there backs or they may find a hook in thayr chest!! arg! 

16 men on a "deadmans chest", yohoho and a bottle of rum!


----------



## Dark_Nurse (Jul 4, 2006)

Here ya go mateys, A cute lil fennic pirate gal in full color. Hope ya all enjoy this lil treasure of mine. ^v^ -AL

[attachment=100]


----------



## yak (Jul 4, 2006)

shiver 'me timbers, just look at that treasure


----------



## Emerson (Jul 4, 2006)

YARRRRR.

Submission one of two.

I need to start drawing number two now. :3


----------



## InvaderPichu (Jul 5, 2006)

Damnit, I'm not gonna be able to do anything with this theme because my old laptop broke, and my newer one won't arrive until next month. DDDDDDDDDD::::


----------



## Damaratus (Jul 5, 2006)

I can be a bilge rat for the month. Yar!


----------



## Somniloquy (Jul 6, 2006)

I...be...not, er, piratey enough. Yarg. ._.

Anyway, I'm gonna draw me up some piratey goodness. Even if it's pathetically done, I say get over it or I'll shiver some timbers here in a minute. <_<


----------



## Delphine the Talabard Unicorn (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi there,

I guess I could submit a little something for the contest... Here's a little something, quite old but still worth it imho 

Hope you'll like it.
btw, I did -not- draw the background :mrgreen:


----------



## LeChevalier (Jul 6, 2006)

Harr, pirates!

Well, I still don't know exactly how to take part, so I shout out in the public:

I WANT TO TAKE PART!!!

Did everyone get it? ^^

This [attachment=108] pic won't be my last!


----------



## BingFox (Jul 6, 2006)

well here it is, my most likely only entry to this contest

my character Captain Richard Tarks, the main character of my webcomic: http://captaintarksandthecorpussquid.smackjeeves.com/

he's a pirate and a mage, among many other things


----------



## Somniloquy (Jul 7, 2006)

I feel overwhelmed by all the really amazing artists here. ._.

But, alas...er, arg. <_< I drew somethin' anyway...

Because skunk pirates are much better when they're cute. ^_^

[attachment=111]

Alot of it got cut off too, because I don't have a scanner...so I had to use my good ol' camera. ._. Just know that the shoes have happy eyes and big fangs, there's a flag in his paw that got cut off, and there's some more hair and more of a bandanna on top of his head. ^_^;;

YARG.

~Nilo


----------



## Dream_And_Nightmare (Jul 7, 2006)

*sticks shy his head out*
Well hello there...I mean ahoy! :wink:

I just wanted to say, that I also got addicted to this monthly theme.
So, here is my little donation to the treasure chest:

[attachment=113]

Hope you like this cute scallywag :wink:

Wavies
Dream&Nightmare


----------



## Salali (Jul 8, 2006)

Well, ah sees me some penis in anotha submission, so's ah guess lewd submissions be acceptable.  Dere'fore ah'll add ta me list a couple more pictures o' Lafitte, da lizard pirate girl, in compromising situations.


----------



## BondoFox (Jul 10, 2006)

Well, sure, I could do a pirate-themed pic.  I don't really follow baseball though ... 8)


----------



## Emerson (Jul 10, 2006)

*RE:  July is Pirate Month!*



			
				BondoFox said:
			
		

> Well, sure, I could do a pirate-themed pic.  I don't really follow baseball though ... 8)



QUIET, YOU.


----------



## Tiberius Flavius Drasus (Jul 10, 2006)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar, I be havin' Termites in m'leg. 
What did the parret say to the pirate?  YAR! F*<K you one eye!! ^_^ sorry an old joke m'dad told me.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm such a crappy pirate


----------



## BingFox (Jul 11, 2006)

*RE:  July is Pirate Month!*



			
				Bokracroc said:
			
		

> I'm such a crappy pirate



ah, awesome


----------



## BingFox (Jul 15, 2006)

a few years down the road in my webcomic Captain Tarks and the Corpus Squid, the captain becomes an admiral in the royal navy and get's a new ataire(sp?), and here's the image to show it






p.s. well would you lookit here, so I did enter in another entry, lol, actually expect at least one more soon


----------



## BingFox (Jul 15, 2006)

and one more

don't really like this one as much as the other two, but more entries mean more chances to win I guess, lol

sorry for the double-post


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jul 16, 2006)

http://www.jinx.com/scripts/details.asp?affid=-1&productID=357

i couldnt actually get the image, so i just got the whole webpage ^_-

im actually a ninja fan, so as long as we get a month for that im cool with a pirate theme =P

edit: im not submitting this as my work, just showing a cool link. anyone out there that likes gaming would love jinx.com, even if u arnt interested in buying anything its fun to browse


----------



## joecifur (Jul 16, 2006)

I don't really think this counts as all I did was sew up a shirt, cut some belts and throw a costume together for a fursuit I already had, but I wanted to share as it is RELEVANT TO THE THEME

  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You can see the rest here.


----------



## Kuro-Kai (Jul 16, 2006)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/155175/

my bit =p
In case I can't color it in time. gah.
~Kai


----------



## Suulsa-Krii (Jul 17, 2006)

Goodness.

(Hello! This is my first post.  )

I'm a huge pirate fan.  My really main character (almost a fursona, but not quite, you might say) I've had for years is actually the fellow right here. Same character, first one down on Adobe (then printed and scanned, heh...file transfer troubles between computers) and I drew the other by hand. I can't attch that one for some reason. The hand-drawn one is here: Click me for pirate-y dragon-ism!


----------



## LeChevalier (Jul 17, 2006)

[attachment=139]

My main post for the contest. Drawn with crayons. For a better view (?), you can watch my FA gallery: 
URL= http://www.furaffinity.net/view/154059/


----------



## Fox Amoore (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, I couldn't resist it. Not sure if everyone on the forums is into the more music side of FA, but I created a Pirate style adventure piece in respect of the monthly theme.

Tis a boat full o treasure! Take what ya can mateys, and send those scallywags to Davey Jone's locker!!!! Arrrgh. <------ .....

I'm not sure if this fits the contest rules or not... but I'm not really bothered about that, just hope you enjoy it!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/159912/     

Later all.


----------



## Symos_Eno (Jul 21, 2006)

Uhh... yeah. I just finished this up, so I'll post it here I guess.
It's an alright story I think. Check it out if you're bored.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/160095/

Later!


----------



## CK01 (Jul 23, 2006)

pirates... it had to be pirates... ah well, nothing ventured...

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/142624/


----------



## Evol (Jul 24, 2006)

Can August's theme be tacos?


----------



## Lallix (Jul 25, 2006)

I've been doing drawings of  pirate versions of my freinds from Second Life. Here's the lot, with a few more on the way.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/160828/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/160820/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/158114/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/153147/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/150473/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/144656/


----------



## aramet (Jul 27, 2006)

Wrar, just found out about this so I guess I'll submit this pic for the contest! >W<


----------



## Squishface (Jul 27, 2006)

AAAAARGH!!! I be new to this here chat, and what better way to start then with me pirate art!!


----------



## Aelius (Jul 31, 2006)

Am I late? 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/168300/


----------

